# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа для тех, кто из Волгоградской области

## Виталич

Есть предложение НАШЕГО товарища...

Дима Арефьев  (Заместитель директора ресторана), 

Вот уж ни когда не думал что снова, вернусь к организации мероприятий и на тебе... мы открываем ночной клуб, и практически это получился уже развлекательный комплекс
т.е. есть ресторан на 800 посадочных мест, караоке клуб...
строим детскую площадку (летнею), и вот через месяц открываем ретро ночной клуб, явление для нашего города новое, а потому дрожь в коленках ну это все присказка.
Теперь к основной теме разговора, так как я уже на протяжении 5-ти лет не занимаюсь организацией мероприятий то мне необходим багаж артистов, а посему предлагаю сотрудничество мы находимся в Волгоградской обл. в славном городе Волжский.. поэтому гостей из других регионов просьба описывать конкретно условия работы видео и фото обязательны, демки для музыкантов неотъемлемая часть=)
вот адрес электронной почты partyfon_club@mail.ru или arefiev_di@mail.ru 
Заранее всем благодарен!!!
--------------------------------------------------

----------

